
Microsoft slams US government on the 'ransomware' cyberattack - dberhane
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/15/australia-new-zealand-largely-escape-global-cyber-attack/
======
runeks
Microsoft should be slamming themselves for embedding a JavaScript interpreter
inside their OS kernel.

And subsequently donate a sizable amount to Google's Project Zero for
revealing this malpractice before attackers had a chance to exploit it in
secret.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
You can't blame Microsoft for this one.

More than 15 years ago Chairman Bill laid down the law at Microsoft.
Trustworthy Computing from then on: [https://www.wired.com/2002/01/bill-gates-
trustworthy-computi...](https://www.wired.com/2002/01/bill-gates-trustworthy-
computing/)

So we can't possibly still be dealing with problems in the shit software that
made Gates one of the wealthiest people in the world.

/s

